# We're can I get oxbow rat food in uk?



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all, as so many people have said how good oxbow is for rats I was wondering if any of the uk members know where I would be able to get some. The only place I found was amazon for £21 for 3lbs which is less than a quarter of the bag I normally go through in a month and almost x3 the price :s


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't think it's easily available over here, which is a pain. However, instead of getting more lab blocks why don't you opt for a pre-made mix made specially for rats? Then they get a much more varied meal and all of the nutrients they need. RatRations do a variety of mixes that are great; I just bought a 5kg bag the other day. Why don't you give a small bag a go?

http://www.ratrations.com/complete-ready-to-use-mixtures-c-54.html


----------

